# Help! Need charts of NYSE Dow Jones Oct 3 night!



## johnnywz (4 October 2008)

hi guys, i am new for trading. i don't know if i am right or wrong, but please help me.

On Oct 3rd Night , sydney time 22:30, when i was trading NYSE DOW JONES, the index suddenly jumped down from about 10500 to 10460 within one second and jumped up to 10550 in the following 2 seconds then it went up for another few minuts. it was so quick i even don't have time to respone and close my short position.

i was so panic and closed my postion straight away. i lost 80 points about $1200AUD in one minute.  and i called my broker GFT , the operator explained that it was because of the releasing of the US payroll figure. The market is very volatile everytime after the figure was released. 

As i was very new to the Index trading, i am not sure if what he said is true or not. and i don't have another trading tool to see the chart during that perticular time period to check the index movement.

Does anyone can send me your trading tool's chart of WALL STREE CASH 30 index on 3rd Oct night from about 22:00 - 23:00 sydney time on 1M and 5M basis. i want double check. 


Also i would like to know why the Payroll figure goes down and make the INDEX figure goes up? it should declinea as per my common sense.

My email address is johnnywz@hotmail.com

i am using DEALBOOK 360 from GFT.com.au


Many thanks!


----------



## Wysiwyg (4 October 2008)

*Re: Help ! Need Charts  of NYSE Dow Jones  3 Oct night !*

Is this the image you mean?One minute chart on 3rd. October.


----------



## johnnywz (8 October 2008)

thanks Wysiwyg , i found out it could be posibile the index make a huge jump , like yesterday afternoon, when the RBA announced the interest rate cut at a full point, S&P/Asx200 jumped about 100 point within one minute.  

it is a realy good habit to make a stop order when opening a new position. it is a good lesson to me.


anyway, thanks a lot.


----------



## experttipps (15 October 2008)

Hi Johnnywz

can't help you with your query but wondering how you are finding GFT for index trading, apart from this situation you had with the fast DOW movt. I have been using a GFT demo account which has now expired. so time to make a decision! 
ta in advance 
ET


----------

